# Как получить статус врача на сайте MedHouse?



## Admin (22 Янв 2012)

Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.

После изучения, возможно, будет принято решение о присвоении Вам статуса ВРАЧ на нашем форуме.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (22 Янв 2012)

Я считаю, что обладаю недостаточным опытом работы по специальности ни знаниями необходимыми для этого. Медицинское образование - считается высшим медицинским (Волгоградская медицинская академия - 1995 - 2001, интернатура по неврологии с 2001 - 2002 на базе БСМП №25, затем 1 год работы в инсультном отделении МУЗ №12 Волгограда, с 2003 по 2005 гг служба в ВС РФ СКВО (РСО-Алания, Ингушетия) - врач МП, затем 1,5 года работа в поликлинике в неврологическом кабинете Волгограда, с 2007 по 2009 проходил Клиническую ординатуру по спец. Неврология на базе ОКБ №1 и Клиники №1 Волгоградского Медицинского Университета, с 2009 г работаю врачом-неврологом поликлиники №1 Волгограда за идею, не имея ни какой материальной выгоды (принципиально), категории не имею и не желаю иметь. Готов определенное время тратить для консультаций наших форумчан, но будучи ранее консультантом форума (неврологом) по собственному желанию (служебное несоответствие возложенной на меня должности) - самостоятельно вышел из рядов зеленых. А на счет присвоении мне статуса "Врач" - мне все равно, лишь бы форуму была польза, есть более достойные кандидаты, чем я.


----------



## Мальцев Андрей Георгиевич (25 Янв 2012)

Мальцев Андрей Георгиевич,высшее 1991г. Сгми,мануальный терапевт,"Дорожная больница на станции Свердловск-пассажирский".


----------



## Admin (25 Янв 2012)

Мальцев Андрей Георгиевич написал(а):


> Мальцев Андрей Георгиевич,высшее 1991г. Сгми,мануальный терапевт,"Дорожная больница на станции Свердловск-пассажирский".


Спасибо 

Готовы ли Вы консультировать форумчан и отвечать на вопросы более-менее постоянно?
Спасибо


----------



## Мальцев Андрей Георгиевич (26 Янв 2012)

Да.


----------



## vladushka (2 Фев 2012)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Доброго Дня! Доктор Турчак рад будет консультировать форумчан и быть полезным для вас!Тем более,что Турчаки никогда не подводили!Напишите мне как Вы?Здоровье?Согласны? С уважением!Влад


----------



## Березка (2 Фев 2012)

@vladushka, не совсем понятно к кому данное обращение относится?
Вы кто, врач?
Тогда вам необходимо представиться:
фамилия, имя, отчество, образование, специальность и клинику которую представляете.


----------



## maximillian (2 Фев 2012)

доброго дня-вечера или ночи! Каждому по его широте и долготесалют из израиля!я новичок на вашем сайте,но может быть  пригожусь,а пока почитаю ваши посты.По образованию натуропат.Работал в частной клинике,правда недолго.Временно не работаю по профессии.Обучался в Израиле физиотерапии,мануальной терапии,массажу и натуропатии.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2012)

А кто такие "натуропаты"? В каких медицинских ВУЗах их готовят?


----------



## maximillian (3 Фев 2012)

*Натуропа́тия* (натуральная медицина, натуропатическая медицина) (naturopathy, natural medicine, naturopathic medicine) — является эклектической альтернативной медицинской системой, не признанной наукой, которая сосредоточена на природных средствах и жизненных способностях организма исцелять и поддерживать себя


----------



## doclega (6 Фев 2012)

Врач-рентгенолог. Паникаровский Олег Викторович. Образование :высшее. Специальность : рентгенология.
Клиника: " НУЗ Отделенческая клиническая больница на станции Киров " ОАО РЖД" . Стаж по специальности с 2004 года.КГМА
Консультирую рентген - снимки. Спасибо.


----------



## ylianovich (18 Фев 2012)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Николаев Игорь Юлианович, врач невролог, мануальный терапевт. ВМедА. им Кирова 1990 г. Давно, относительно смотрю данный форум, много интересного, врачи замечательные... Обычно не пишу ничего (не люблю споров), сегодня разболелся Т-38, вот ОРЗ, расписался... К сожалению постоянно и даже периодически консультировать не могу - на работе нет интерн., а дома времени...да и *конкретные* консультации требуют проникновение в историю болезни пациента а по нету считаю это не возможно. Если не против, то иногда, по понятной мне теме могу оставлять комментарии... С уважением


----------



## andriashka (18 Фев 2012)

ylianovich написал(а):


> Николаев Игорь Юлианович, врач невролог, мануальный терапевт. ВМедА. им Кирова 1990 г. Давно, относительно смотрю данный форум, много интересного, врачи замечательные... Обычно не пишу ничего (не люблю споров), сегодня разболелся Т-38, вот ОРЗ, расписался... К сожалению постоянно и даже периодически консультировать не могу - на работе нет интерн., а дома времени...да и *конкретные* консультации требуют проникновение в историю болезни пациента а по нету считаю это не возможно. Если не против, то иногда, по понятной мне теме могу оставлять комментарии... С уважением


Нет, ну вы уж выздоравливайте и знайте главное..мы вас ждем!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Фев 2012)

Уже есть четыре врача на форуме, которые могли-бы создать академию военно-полевой вертебрологии (в противовес разным там академиям мануалогии и т.д и т.п.). Есть же воено-полевая хирургия (ВПХ) и военно-полевая терапия (ВПТ).


----------



## Simos (19 Фев 2012)

Кстати, Владимир, а кто 4? Доктор Ступин, Вы, я,___?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Фев 2012)

Доктор Николаев (ylianovich). Станем академиками. Доктора Ступина изберём Президентом (москвич всё-таки!); а остальные будут вице-президентами: Simos - по Северо-Кавказскому и Южному федеральным округам; Николаев - по Центральному, а я, конечно, по Украине. Вот заживём!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (15 Мар 2012)

Закончил в 1999 году Новосибирский медицинский институт, в 2001 году ординатуру по специальности «травматология и ортопедия». В течение 8 лет работал в Российском центре патологии позвоночника – Новосибирском НИИТО. Являлся сотрудником отделения дегенеративных заболеваний позвоночника, дневного стационара, лаборатории биомеханики. В институте работал как хирург-вертебролог, научный сотрудник, мануальный терапевт, что позволило сформировать достаточно широкий взгляд на проблему болей в спине. Являлся автором постоянной рубрики «Новости зарубежной вертебрологии» журнала "Хирургия позвоночника". В 2006 году защитил кандидатскую диссертацию.
С 2006 по 2009 год работал в должности заведующего ортопедическим отделением ЦКБ №4 ОАО РЖД
В настоящее время консультирую в частной клинике г. Москва
Автор 3 патентов на изобретения, около 30 печатных работ в области вертебрологии,
официальной русской версии Освестровского опросника.
С 2007 года занимаюсь обучением пациентов с болями в спине.
Автор книги "Школа "здоровый позвоночник".
Провожу тренинги с таким же названием для всех желающих


----------



## Painbegone (24 Мар 2012)

Виленски Леонид. Врач специалист по лечению боли (Pain Management) Открыл свою клинику лечения боли в Рочестере, США. Закончил ВМА им Кирова в 1973 г. Резидентура по анестезиологии в Iowa State University , Pain Management Fellowship Brookdale University. Периодически провожу семинары в СПБ.


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (25 Мар 2012)

Painbegone написал(а):


> Один мой коллега приводит пациентам такой пример: "Представьте что в вашей машине мотор работает с перебоями и вы пытаетесь не поднимая капота постучать по радиатору в надежде что соскочивший с одной из свеч провод встанет на место"


Можно узнать где вы работаете?


----------



## Painbegone (25 Мар 2012)

Живу и работаю в США. . В США моя специальность называется Pain Management. Занимаются этим преимущественно анестезиологи, прошедшие специальное обучение.
У меня своя клиника в штате Нью Йорк, город Рочестер.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2012)

Доктор, а подробнее про клинику и методы лечения?


----------



## Painbegone (26 Мар 2012)

Admin написал(а):


> Поверьте, не совсем интересно читать на других сайтах. Вы можете в теме ответить на вопрос?
> 
> Спасибо


Клиника занимается лечением всех видов хронических болей, в первую очередь болей в спине, суставах, мигрени, фибромиалгии и онкологические боли. Методики: медикаментозные, интервенционные(блокады: эпидуральные, сакроилеальные, фасеточные, медианной ветки,каудальные), вживление стимуляторов спинного мозга и интратекальных инжекторов. Также осуществляем комплексное психологическое лечение.
Интервенционные методики осуществляются под контролем флюороскопии и нейростимулятора. Также применяем СВЧ и криоабляцию.
Если есть более конкретные вопросы, постараюсь ответить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2012)

Здорово. Зависть белая.


----------



## Painbegone (26 Мар 2012)

Спасибо. Я думаю что основным видом консультаций которые я могу предоставить это отвечать на вопросы.Конечно из за разницы во времени могут возникать задержки. Мне кстати удобнее всего консультировать по Скайпу.


----------



## Admin (26 Мар 2012)

Painbegone написал(а):


> Спасибо. Я думаю что основным видом консультаций которые я могу предоставить это отвечать на вопросы.Конечно из за разницы во времени могут возникать задержки. Мне кстати удобнее всего консультировать по Скайпу.


Форум тем и хорош, что ознакомиться с ответами могут многие и в любое время. 

Разница во времени только плюс. В России немало регионов с большой разницей по времени с Москвой. 

Спасибо, что присоединились.


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (26 Мар 2012)

Просьба к модераторам, как можно быстрее зачислить данного доктора в список врачей. Его советы будут очень актуальны уверяю вас, поскольку сам сотрудничаю с анестезиологами которые являются специалистами по лечению боли как патологии в США и знаю на что они способны! Спасибо.


----------



## Admin (26 Мар 2012)

Дмитрий Игоревич написал(а):


> Просьба к модераторам, как можно быстрее зачислить данного доктора в список врачей. Его советы будут очень актуальны уверяю вас, поскольку сам сотрудничаю с анестезиологами которые являются специалистами по лечению боли как патологии в США и знаю на что они способны! Спасибо.


Спасибо за Ваши рекомендации. Готово


----------



## Painbegone (26 Мар 2012)

Дмитрий Игоревич написал(а):


> Просьба к модераторам, как можно быстрее зачислить данного доктора в список врачей. Его советы будут очень актуальны уверяю вас, поскольку сам сотрудничаю с анестезиологами которые являются специалистами по лечению боли как патологии в США и знаю на что они способны! Спасибо.


Большое спасибо за поддержку, всегда готов помочь чем могу.



Admin написал(а):


> Спасибо за Ваши рекомендации. Готово


Спасибо за быстрое решение вопроса, буду работать вместе с другими врачами.


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (27 Мар 2012)

Спасибо!!!


----------



## /\eoHug (17 Май 2012)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


 
Колесник Леонид Николаевич, окончил КрасГМУ в 1998г. Интернатура по анестезиологии-реаниматологии. Работал по специальности в ККБ, г. Красноярска до 2012г. В настоящее время работаю в АРО Ногинской ЦРБ (Моск.обл.). Высшая категория. Обучался инвазивному лечению хронического болевого синдрома у профессора Международной Клиники Боли Медюнион (ссылка удалена модератором) Сэма Перова.
На сайт зашел для решения собственной проблемы: выбора способа лечения L5-S1, обострение.


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (18 Май 2012)

Наконец то анестезиологи начинают заниматься лечением боли!!


----------



## vladushka (19 Май 2012)

приветик!Удачи форуму!Хочу предложить консультации свои для читателей!Пишите мне на сайт или на эмэйл,с уважением доктор Влад Турчак
******


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Королев Павел Алексеевич (20 Май 2012)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Королёв Павел Алексеевич, торакальный хирург, к.м.н.
В настоящее время работаю в НУЗ "Центральная клиническая больница №6" ОАО "РЖД" г. Москва.


----------



## DNK (20 Май 2012)

Клишин Денис Николаевич. Воронежская медицинская академия , 1998 г. ГКБ им. С.П.Боткина. Врач-нейрохирург.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Май 2012)

Уже два нейрохирурга на форуме!


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (8 Июл 2012)

Закончила медицинский институт в 1996 году по специальности врач-невролог, в 1996 году работала врачом-неврологом в Краснокутской ЦРБ, в мае 1998 года работала заместителем главного врача и совмещала работу с должностью врача-невролога. в 2005 году присвоена высшая категория, с 2005 года работаю в Клинике здорового позвоночника "Стайер", с 2011 года работаю в должности заместителя генерального директора, курирую работу всех Клиник, имею большой опыт лечения межпозвонковых грыж с уменьшением их размера по результатам МРТ. Могу консультировать  Ваших форумчан по проблемам позвоночника.


----------



## andriashka (9 Июл 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Уже два нейрохирурга на форуме!


Это здорово!



> "Стайер", с 2011 года работаю в должности заместителя генерального директора, курирую работу всех Клиник


О чем собственно я и намекал Зинчуку.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Июл 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> О чем собственно я и намекал Зинчуку.


))))))))))))) Андрей я понимаю о чем вы говорите, НО))))))))))) обратите внимание дама не имеет статус ВРАЧА))), а мы говорили о врачах форума))).


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (9 Июл 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ))))))))))))) Андрей я понимаю о чем вы говорите, НО))))))))))) обратите внимание дамма не имет статус ВРАЧА))), а мы говорили о врачах форума))).


Дама только вчера зарегистрировалась на форуме.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> Дама только вчера зарегистрировалась на форуме.


не обращайте внимание, коллега, это у нас с Андреем своя долгая беседа длиною в жизнь))) о том что тут на этом форуме делают врачи и какова их цель прибывания на данном ресурсе)))


----------



## AESCULAP (13 Июл 2012)

Державин Виталий Андреевич 1981 г.р. место рождения г.Москва
1998-2004 Обучение в Московской Медицинской Академии им. И.М. Сеченова (1-й МЕД) на лечебном факультете.
2004-2006 Клиническая ординатура в Московском Научно-исследовательском онкологическом институте им П.А.Герцена по специальности онкология.
2007-2010 Клиническая аспирантура в Московском Научно-исследовательском онкологическом институте им П.А.Герцена
С 2010 по н.в сотрудник Хирургического отделения онкологической ортопедии.
Область интересов: опухоли костей позвоночника, таза, мягких тканей.


----------



## Анна Мошникова (16 Июл 2012)

Мошникова Анна Александровна, окончила мед.факультет ПетрГУ в 2002г., интернатура на базе нейрососудистого отделения БСМП, стаж работы в качестве врача-невролога неврологического, а также нейрососудистого отделения 8 лет ( ординатор и дежурный невролог БСМП), курсы по нейрореабилитации на базе НИИ им.Пирогова, 3 года невролог и зав.филиалом мед.центра "Клиника здорового позвоночника "Стайер"".


----------



## andriashka (16 Июл 2012)

> Клиника здорового позвоночника "Стайер".


Вот и филиал "Стайер"а нарисовался


----------



## +++ Людмила +++ (10 Авг 2012)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"



Доктор Остеопат с многолетним стажем, директор " Остеопатической клиники", г. Торонто.
Бескова Людмила.


----------



## YuDTa (11 Авг 2012)

+++ Людмила +++ написал(а):


> Доктор Остеопат с многолетним стажем, директор " Остеопатической клиники", г. Торонто.
> Бескова Людмила.


Доктор, вы написали  в другой теме:


> Вопросами детского сколиоза занимаюсь много лет. В моей практике *тысячи излечившихся детей*. Есть книги на эту тему. Патент на изобретение "лечение подроскового сколиоза"


 Откуда взялись эти тысячи??????   Мы, сколиозники, народ штучный, толпами по улицам не ходим!  Сколиоз - достаточно редкий диагноз, если не вписывать в ряды сколиозников людей с плохой осанкой.  Может все-таки не сколиоз лечите, а осанку?  Фотогалерея у вас на сайте  излечение сколиоза не демонстрирует абсолютно, только сутулость правите....     Наверное это и есть "подросковый сколиоз"?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Авг 2012)

+++ Людмила +++ написал(а):


> Доктор Остеопат с многолетним стажем, директор " Остеопатической клиники", г. Торонто.
> Бескова Людмила.



Посмотрел ваш фильм про нарушение осанки. Понравились некоторые места:

"Когда лопатки торчат - все органы открыты"
"Коробочку нужно закрыть"
"Руками поднять внутренние органы"
"Прочистить надо все каналы - входы и выходы"
"Вот эти складочки - место сбора... плесени"

Вот про коробочку и про плесень 5 баллов, добавлю в свою коллекцию!


----------



## +++ Людмила +++ (11 Авг 2012)

YuDTa написал(а):


> Доктор, вы написали в другой теме:
> Откуда взялись эти тысячи?????? Мы, сколиозники, народ штучный, толпами по улицам не ходим! Сколиоз - достаточно редкий диагноз, если не вписывать в ряды сколиозников людей с плохой осанкой. Может все-таки не сколиоз лечите, а осанку? Фотогалерея у вас на сайте излечение сколиоза не демонстрирует абсолютно, только сутулость правите.... Наверное это и есть "подросковый сколиоз"?


К сожалению, диагноз не редкий, а очень частый. Вот только стоит ли чертить грань между плохой осанкой и сколиозом?


----------



## YuDTa (11 Авг 2012)

+++ Людмила +++ написал(а):


> К сожалению, диагноз не редкий, а очень частый. Вот только стоит ли чертить грань между плохой осанкой и сколиозом?


 Это принципиально разные вещи!  На сколиозниках зарабатывают все кому не лень, рекламируя исправление сколиоза, а на самом деле  занимаясь только осанкой.  Почему у вас на сайте нет рентгенов ДО и ПОСЛЕ?


----------



## +++ Людмила +++ (11 Авг 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Посмотрел ваш фильм про нарушение осанки. Понравились некоторые места:
> 
> "Когда лопатки торчат - все органы открыты"
> "Коробочку нужно закрыть"
> ...


Спасибо огромное, что нашли время и желание ответить!
Я рада, что в нашей непростом деле :" Лечить людей, сокращать время в их страданиях от болей"мы с Вами сходимся на том, что "...Порой людям достаточно того, чтобы врач перестал изображать умника, а просто нормально поговорил. Поэтому я часто обхожусь лишь консультаций..."

Еще одна цитата из Вашего сайта "...Раньше я стыдится того, что много не знаю и старался этого не показать. Сегодня не стесняюсь искать недостающую информацию даже в присутствии пациента. Некоторых это разочаровывает, но для меня главное – результат, а не образ всемогущего гуру..." Прочтите, пожалуйста, книгу Эндрю Тэйлора Стилла " Остеопатия: Исследования и практика", 1910 год, к сожалению, переводного издания на русский язык я не встречала, могу помочь с переводом!
Гавное, что все цитаты из моих высказываний откроются для Вас другими гранями или станут более понятными, "...если, уж мы родились на этот свет человеками..."



YuDTa написал(а):


> Это принципиально разные вещи! На сколиозниках зарабатывают все кому не лень, рекламируя исправление сколиоза, а на самом деле занимаясь только осанкой. Почему у вас на сайте нет рентгенов ДО и ПОСЛЕ?


 Найдите для себя четкое определение хорошей и плохой осанки, тогда отпадут многие вопросы общего плана


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Авг 2012)

Доктор, там на форуме есть много неотвеченных вопросов от пациентов.


----------



## +++ Людмила +++ (11 Авг 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, там на форуме есть много неотвеченных вопросов от пациентов.


Спасибо, постараюсь ответить, но позже....

Рада общению с Вами


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Авг 2012)

У врачей форума нет привычки делать рекламное давление на пациентов.
Позиции, типа - приходите и я вылечу - не проходят, прежде всего потому что 100% сказать так нельзя.
Скорее принято высказывать свои рассуждения о проблеме пациента, стараясь подсказать ему правильное направление действий.


----------



## YuDTa (11 Авг 2012)

+++ Людмила +++ написал(а):


> Найдите для себя четкое определение хорошей и плохой осанки, тогда отпадут многие вопросы общего плана


Я про сколиоз, вы же его лечите?  Где посмотреть результаты?


----------



## +++ Людмила +++ (11 Авг 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У врачей форума нет привычки делать рекламное давление на пациентов.
> Позиции, типа - приходите и я вылечу - не проходят, прежде всего потому что 100% сказать так нельзя.
> Скорее принято высказывать свои рассуждения о проблеме пациента, стараясь подсказать ему правильное направление действий.


спасибо, поняла


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (13 Авг 2012)

+++ Людмила +++ написал(а):


> Прочтите, пожалуйста, книгу Эндрю Тэйлора Стилла " Остеопатия: Исследования и практика", 1910 год, к сожалению, переводного издания на русский язык я не встречала, могу помочь с переводом!
> Гавное, что все цитаты из моих высказываний откроются для Вас другими гранями или станут более понятными, "...если, уж мы родились на этот свет человеками..."


Супер! Уважаемый коллега из 1910-х, вас приветствует ваш потомок из XXI века! Должен выразить Вам свое почтение и признаться, что я даже немного завидую. Столько всего интересного не случилось! Шморль еще не описал грыжу диска, а Микстер с Барром еще не связали ее с болями в ноге и не описали первый случай ее удаления с правильным предоперационным диагнозом. Ортопеды в отместку им не выдумали передний спондилодез. Сколиоз лечат только в санаториях и без успеха, даже нет еще хороших корсетов. И вообще - ортопедия еще не получила толчок к своему развитию - это произойдет позже из-за мировых войн. Остеопатические школы до сих пор не отказалась от своих притязаний и не перестроили свою программу обучения по аналогии с медицинскими колледжами. Про доказательную медицину вообще никто не слышал - маленькому Арчи Кохрану исполнился только годик, а Альфа Нахемсона не будет в планах родителей еще 20 лет.


Ну а если серьезно... Конечно, хирурги до сих пор читают Войно-Ясенецкого, но репутация у этого ученого совсем другая, да и не ищет никто в его книгах ответы на все вопросы. И если вы утверждаете, что при сколиозе в человеке откладывается плесень - будьте добры, подтвердите это ссылками на современные надежные источники. Только предупреждаю, что я начитан. Того же Стилла я не только читал в подлиннике, но и цитировал в своей собственной книге в главе "История мануальной терапии". Процитирую и здесь: "У нее была тяжелая форма астмы... Я обнаружил, что позвонок был частично смещен... Я установил позвонок и три ребра... Через три месяца она пришла снова без каких-либо болей или признаков астмы". Перевод мой.


----------



## антон владимирович (19 Авг 2012)

Фадеев Антон Владимирович, закончил в 997 году Военно-медицинскую академию. Кандидат медицинских наук по восстановительной медицине. Специализации по неврологии, мануальной терапии, рефлексотерапии, реабилитологии, спортивной медицине и ЛФК, физиотерапии; тематические по су джок, гомеопатии, фитотерапии, остеопатии. Доцент кафедры физических методов лечения факультета подготовки медицинских кадров Российского унивеорситета дружбв народов, преподаю мануалку с остеопатией, рефлексотерапию. Хобби совпадает с профессией  Мои сайты: *****
Буду рад помочь пациентам и коллегам чем смогу !


*moderator:* Удалены ссылки, нарушающие Правила форума.


----------



## Евгения Желанная (26 Авг 2012)

Юренкова Евгения Владимировна,закончила Тюменский мед.институт сейчас работаю физиотерапевтом воснавном занимаюсь частной практикой как к детям так и взрослым т.е. выезжаю на дом и консультирую ,а так же провожу процедуры электрофорез,магнитотерапия,парафиново-озокеритовые аппликации.Работала в Бурденко г.Москва. Редко бываю на сайте,но все же рада помочь всем кто обратится за консультацией.


----------



## kowboyx (3 Сен 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Супер! Уважаемый коллега из 1910-х, вас приветствует ваш потомок из XXI века! Должен выразить Вам свое почтение и признаться, что я даже немного завидую. Столько всего интересного не случилось! Шморль еще не описал грыжу диска, а Микстер с Барром еще не связали ее с болями в ноге и не описали первый случай ее удаления с правильным предоперационным диагнозом. Ортопеды в отместку им не выдумали передний спондилодез. Сколиоз лечат только в санаториях и без успеха, даже нет еще хороших корсетов. И вообще - ортопедия еще не получила толчок к своему развитию - это произойдет позже из-за мировых войн. Остеопатические школы до сих пор не отказалась от своих притязаний и не перестроили свою программу обучения по аналогии с медицинскими колледжами. Про доказательную медицину вообще никто не слышал - маленькому Арчи Кохрану исполнился только годик, а Альфа Нахемсона не будет в планах родителей еще 20 лет.
> 
> 
> Ну а если серьезно... Конечно, хирурги до сих пор читают Войно-Ясенецкого, но репутация у этого ученого совсем другая, да и не ищет никто в его книгах ответы на все вопросы. И если вы утверждаете, что при сколиозе в человеке откладывается плесень - будьте добры, подтвердите это ссылками на современные надежные источники. Только предупреждаю, что я начитан. Того же Стилла я не только читал в подлиннике, но и цитировал в своей собственной книге в главе "История мануальной терапии". Процитирую и здесь: "У нее была тяжелая форма астмы... Я обнаружил, что позвонок был частично смещен... Я установил позвонок и три ребра... Через три месяца она пришла снова без каких-либо болей или признаков астмы". Перевод мой.


   Мне нравится ваш задор и эрудиция, коллега. Однако, про сколиоз вы пишете немного странно - даже нет ещё хороших корсетов. Вы действительно боретесь со сколиозом корсетами? Давайте предметно, этиология и патогенез сколиоза по-вашему?


----------



## Ольга . (3 Сен 2012)

kowboyx написал(а):


> Давайте предметно, этиология и патогенез сколиоза по-вашему?


Прошу прощения, но эта тема не о сколиозе. Здесь кандидаты на статус врача-консультанта форума оставляют свои заявки.
А вот в  разделе "Для врачей" есть подраздел "Сколиоз - этот приговор? Делимся опытом", в нем Вы можете создать свою тему и продолжить дискуссию по интересующим Вас вопросам.


----------



## kowboyx (9 Сен 2012)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Закончил Иркутский мединститут в 1986 году, с 1991 года занимаюсь мануальной терапией, с 1993 года иглорефлексотерапией. С 1998 года частная практика, в последнее время работаю в центре йоги, аюрведы и массажа "Ом Шанти".


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (29 Сен 2012)

Добрый день!
Галагуза Владимир Николаевич, окончил с отличием Днепропетровскую Государственную Медицинскую Академию в 1999 году, с 2006 года и по настоящее время практикующий врач-невролог, мануальный терапевт, использование мышечно-энергетических техник, опыт работы около 15 лет, постоянный эксперт программы "О самом главном" Телеканала России, преподаватель Института традиционных систем оздоровления.
Место работы: Центр мануальной терапии Управления здравоохранения РФ под руководством д.м.н., профессора Ситель А.Б., медцентр "Здоровье".
Автор 17 печатных работ в вопросах спондилогенной патологии как в России так и за рубежом, к концу года подготовка к защите кандидатской диссертации.
С уважением Галагуза В.Н.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (4 Окт 2012)

Врач невролог с 1998 года, окончил ВМедА 1996 г выпуска. С 5-го курса академии занимаюсь иглорефлексотерапией в области неврологии, вертебрологии, опорно-двигательного аппарата, сосудистых патологий. Автор методики *пальпаторной диагностики по мышцам и точкам акупунктуры*. Ныне, главный врач Клиники Титан, г. С.Петербурга. Очень понравился форум, буду периодически навещать.

Мне кажется, что люди, посещающие форум и хозяева форума заинтересованы во врачах, которые тратя своё драгоценное время - пытаются, хотя бы советом, помочь! Извините, но я не совсем понимаю данный статус ВРАЧ, я уже давно врач, если я отвечаю на форуме на вопросы людей, то без данной фразы-"врач" в нике, я, вроде бы ни кто? Если Вы мне присвоите это "высокое звание", то это как "жёлтые штаны" мне даст какие-то привелегии? Или, от этого зависит возможность размещения ссылок на статьи или что-либо ещё, чего я не знаю? Так, что, Уважаемые модераторы и хозяева сайта, что бы форум привлекал, а не отпугивал врачей, мне кажется целесообразно как-то пересмотреть подход к данному вопросу. Это сделает форум ещё интереснее! Спасибо за понимание! С уважением, 
Гл врач клиники Титан. Титарчук А.Б.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> мне даст какие-то привелегии? .


Никаких))) вы просто получите возможность исполнить свой врачебный долг))). Без статуса "врач",
вы гражданское лицо и ваши рекомендации для больного носят общий, ни к чему не обязывающий (прежде всего ВАС) характер. Со статусом "врач" нужно будет быть более внимательным и понимать, что ваши слова на форуме это ваша ответственность. Ну например, ваша идея о разрыве задней продольной связки при мануалке, без статуса "врач", носит сугубо обывательское мнение и ничего не означает, со статусом "врач" вызывает вопросы и недоумения и может многое означать...


----------



## Березка (8 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Так, что, Уважаемые модераторы и хозяева сайта, *что бы форум привлекал, а не отпугивал врачей*, мне кажется целесообразно *как-то пересмотреть* подход к данному вопросу. Это сделает форум ещё интереснее! Спасибо за понимание! С уважением,
> Гл врач клиники Титан. Титарчук А.Б.


У вас есть конкретные предложения?
Дело в том, что:
Сразу присваивать статус "врач" всем заявившим о себе невозможно, потому что большинство из них используют статус как саморекламу, а в роли консультанта так и не появляются. (В первую очередь помощь больным, а уж потом реклама). Думаю вы просмотрели всю тему, и наверняка заметили кто консультирует, а у кого это было единственное сообщение.
Так же, очень важно одобрение коллектива врачей форума( Администрация, к сожалению не может оценить по достоинству ваши знания, компетентность в области медицины).
Мое мнение, совсем не важно есть статус или нет, все зависит от вас. На форуме есть врачи не имеющие статус, но это им не мешает консультировать и пользоваться уважением у врачей и пользователей.
Что дает статус "врач": - Зеленый цвет  (шучу).
Появляется возможность разместить информацию(ссылку) на свой сайт, клинику в подписи. Так же будет доступен закрытый (от пользователей) раздел "Ординаторская", где можно пообщаться со своими коллегами.
Это все.

Пока писала много букв, доктор уже ответил


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (8 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук 
засуньте пальци в двери прижмите и начинайте качать мышцы руки, как думаете поможет? 
19 сен 2012- 
Со статусом "врач" нужно будет быть более внимательным и понимать, что ваши слова на форуме это ваша ответственность. Ну например, ваша идея о разрыве задней продольной связки при мануалке, без статуса "врач", носит сугубо обывательское мнение и ничего не означает, со статусом "врач" вызывает вопросы и недоумения и может многое означать...?
Игорь, мне кажется, все эти высказывания несколько высокими, надеюсь, про разрыв связки и полирадикулярный синдром и моей идее - это шутка.  Врачебная Этика - это уважительное отношение к пациентам и коллегам.
С уважением Титарчук А.Б.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Игорь Зинчук
> засуньте пальци в двери прижмите и начинайте качать мышцы руки, как думаете поможет?
> 19 сен 2012-
> Со статусом "врач" нужно будет быть более внимательным и понимать, что ваши слова на форуме это ваша ответственность. Ну например, ваша идея о разрыве задней продольной связки при мануалке, без статуса "врач", носит сугубо обывательское мнение и ничего не означает, со статусом "врач" вызывает вопросы и недоумения и может многое означать...?
> ...


если я вас чем-то обидел и вынудил подумать о наличии у меня к вам неуважения, то прошу меня простить, разве я критиковал ваши ответы в темах? Я просто попытался максимально корректно рассказать, чем тут занимаются врачи и не более. Ваши слова о продольной связке были странны, но никто из врачей на это не отриагировал, вы ведь были не врач форума, и по этому я навел их как пример. Если обидел ещё раз прошу простить.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (8 Окт 2012)

Надрыв задней продольной связки с секвестрированной грыжей, например, на уровне L4-5, сложно дифференцировать на МРТ. Но за мою практику я дважды набдюдал последствия полного разрыва, с явлениями полирадикулярного синдрома. Один раз, после назначенных кем-то ЛФК и кинезиотерапии, второй раз, после манипуляций мануального терапевта из другой клиники, в последнем случае на МРТ было описано неправильно,  в описании не было информации ни про секвестр, ни про заднюю продольную связку, на самих снимках было всё видно (поэтому, надо смотреть снимки самому лечащему врачу, несмотря на наличие описания). После манипуляций возникла парестезия аногенитальной области и тазовые нарушения. Слава богу настояли на срочной операции.  
В остальном, я не в обиде.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Окт 2012)

Титарчук А.Б. написал(а):


> Надрыв задней продольной связки с секвестрированной грыжей,


это понятно и не редкость, но никакого отношения к мануалке это не может иметь, там идет расслоение и частичный разрыв самим экструзированным ядром ( вот как тут, например https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/394/). Как ротацией в поясничном отделе разорвать эту связку?


----------



## Владимир Ко (12 Окт 2012)

Врач невролог , стаж 30 лет. Специализация по рефлексотерапии.


----------



## Доктор Евдокимов (12 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте. Хочу получить статус врача. Образование высшее медицинское невролог, мануальный терапевт. Врачебный стаж 11 лет. принимаю в WORD CLASS.
Мои сайты*****. По мануальной терапии кроме этого веду много форумов.





*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Михаил Андреевич (6 Янв 2013)

Шевченко Михаил Андреевич, закончил 1ЛМИ им. И. П. Павлова в 1984г. В 1985 г. закончил интернатуру по травматологии и ортопедии, в 1990 -ординатуру по травматологии и ортопедии в ЛНИИТО им. Р.Р. Вредена, где работал и дальнейшем на отделении крупных суставов. В 1992 г. защитил кандидатскую диссертацию. С 1992 по 2003 год работал в качестве ортопеда в г. Шарджа (ОАЭ). В настоящее время веду частный прием в своем кабинете в Санкт-Петербурге. Занимаюсь лечением опорно-двигательного аппарата: мануальная терапия, физиотерапия. Хочу общаться с коллегами.  Звездный состав форума не позволяет мне предложить себя в качестве консультанта.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2013)

А сейчас где работаете?


----------



## Михаил Андреевич (8 Янв 2013)

У меня маленькая частная клиника в Питере.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2013)

Приветсвую Вас, коллега.
С радостью готов пообщаться.
Сайт у Вашей клиники уже есть, подскажите.
Звезд тут нет, просто товарищество специалистов.
Все разные, все ремесленники (это те кто сами много работают), со своими прибамбасами, все немного недоговаривают здесь ( не за столом все таки, а считай на трибуне), но все стараются быть более или менее правдивыми. Любят поспорить и "подколоть", особенно если говорим глупости. Стараются придерживаться принципов доказательной медицины, но если пациент настроен, то и в психотерапии ( от иголок до беседы не откажут, указав на более эффективные методы)
Это все ИМХо, чтобы никого не обидеть.


----------



## Михаил Андреевич (9 Янв 2013)

Спасибо за письмо, доктор. Сайта к стыду своему у меня нет-вся информация от пациента к пациенту. Поскольку работаю один-дел хватает. Попал на сайт вслед за дискуссией по  карипаиму - она была замечательной. 2 вопроса осталось-в чем был интерес "эксперта" и выполнил ли производитель обещанные исследования. По поводу тактики консультирования:  в чем цель-ориентировать человека на специалиста или дать ему алгоритм действия? По поводу психотерапии Вы правы-ощущение, что часть пациентов приходит за этим. По-видимому недокормленные телесным контактом в детстве.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2013)

Про Карипазим говорить не будем.
Просто нет ответа на Ваши вопросы, не плюсов, не минусов, просто НЕТ!
По пациентам, опять ИМХО, нужен алгоритм, причем с более конкретными советами ( без лекарств) по его действиям.
Ориентир на специалиста вполне возможен, только наверное не на себя, дайте пациенту право выбора, он и сам выберет Вас, если увидит раз умные ответы и советы. Правда часто приходиться повторяться, потому как к аждый пациент рассчитывает на разговор именно с ним, и отсылы к другим темам их не удовлеторяют.
Во общем все как на приеме.
Реклама, хоть и поневоле, но работает (это считай несколько лет на форуме).
Каждый день на приеме кто-то говорит, что из Инета. Сразу настораживаюсь, потому как действительно эмоции и напряжение (психо), как правило, преобладают, но это не их вина, это их беда.
Но в основном это считай благотворительность, считай плата за стыд брать деньги с пациентов.
Это как в "12 стульев", про стыдливого воришку.
Тот воровал и стыдился.
Тут и чувствуешь, что дело хорошее и что помогаешь людям бесплатно, но и радуешься приходу первичного.

Будете в Москве, поговорим за рюмкой.
Это и всем врачам приглашение, будучи в Москве, заходите.
Лучше к вечеру (до 21 на работе), и центр покажу и поговорить можно.


----------



## Xenie (10 Янв 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Будете в Москве, поговорим за рюмкой.
> Это и всем врачам приглашение, будучи в Москве, заходите.
> Лучше к вечеру (до 21 на работе), и центр покажу и поговорить можно.


 
а мне можно?! я тоже, вроде, врач


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2013)

Можно, но меняем на рюмку водки (но не мне) на бокал шампанского (Вам)!


----------



## Xenie (10 Янв 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно, но меняем на рюмку водки (но не мне) на бокал шампанского (Вам)!


 
а я не пью шампунь, простите 
P.S. модераторы, простите за оффтоп...


----------



## Михаил Андреевич (10 Янв 2013)

Доктор, спасибо за приглашение, было бы очень интересно, но живем по-деревенски: дом-работа, хотя и не в таком жестком графике как Вы. По поводу оплаты труда-стыдится нечего т.к.  есть честные отношения -вы честно работаете, а пациент оплачивает ваш труд.Этим надо гордиться-вашей востребованностью и оценкой вашего труда. Если это гос.  учреждение взаимоотношения менее прозрачны. Помогать бесплатно-вид благотворительности, а не компенсация за что-либо.


----------



## doclega (14 Янв 2013)

Я думаю ,все врачи форума в своих городах будут так же хлебосольны  как доктор Ступин. Так что присоединяюсь.


----------



## Vertebr (18 Янв 2013)

Здравствуйте. я Врач - невролог по специальности, работаю главным врачом в центре "Кинейро" , центр по лечению заболеваний спины, г Томск, непосредственно еще работаю на аппарате Tergumed 3D. считаю, что не обладаю достаточным опытом в лечении заболеваний позвоночника, но готов многое рассказать о реабилитации и возможностях человеческого организма, также готов проконсультировать объективно, где лучше получить лечение определенной нозологии по Сибирскому региону


----------



## Ольга . (18 Янв 2013)

Vertebr написал(а):


> я Врач - невролог по специальности, работаю главным врачом в центре "Кинейро"


А если верить информации в Вашем профиле, то Вам всего 16 лет...


----------



## Vertebr (22 Янв 2013)

Ольга . написал(а):


> А если верить информации в Вашем профиле, то Вам всего 16 лет...


спасибо за комплимент!!! честно так хочется вернуться в свои 16))
не смотрите на профиль я регил центр


----------



## Ольга . (24 Янв 2013)

Vertebr написал(а):


> я Врач - невролог по специальности, работаю главным врачом в центре "Кинейро"


 


Vertebr написал(а):


> ... я регил центр


Вы, наверное, невнимательно прочитали эту тему и не обратили внимания на первое сообщение в ней:


Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. *Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО*, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Из Ваших постов непонятно, кто вы: конкретный доктор или "центр". И как будете консультировать форумчан, если сами считаете, что "не обладаете достаточным опытом в лечении заболеваний позвоночника" (с).


----------



## vertebrolog (2 Фев 2013)

Холодов Анатолий Владимирович.Образование высшее специальное - врач ортопед-травматолог, мануальный терапевт, вертебролог. Занимаюсь устранением дискогенных грыж и других проблем позвоночника авторским методом мануальной межпозвонковой тракционно-возвратной кинезотерапии. Работаю в г.Одесса ц. физического комфорта "Гармония" каб. мануальной кинезотерапии.


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (4 Фев 2013)

Ого...... серьезное заявление)))!!


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (8 Фев 2013)

Бабий Александр Сергеевич. В 2003 году окончил РГМУ им Пирогова. В 2004 интернатуру по детской травматологии-ортопедии. С 2004 работал в ДПНБ №18 г Москвы (в последствие НПЦ детской психоневрологии), хирургом травматологом-ортопедом. Параллельно в качестве подработки занимался мануальной терапией. Первичку прошел на кафедре Бугровецкой О.Г. В ДПНБ занимался лечением детей с неврологической патологией (ДЦП, органические поражения ЦНС, травмы, связанные поражением ЦНС и т.д.), на подработке занимался лечением всех остальных. В данный момент работаю мануальным терапевтом в клинике доктора Бобыря. Я хотел бы присоединиться к Вашему сообществу и по возможности помочь чем смогу и кому смогу.


----------



## AIR (9 Фев 2013)

> "" Первичку прошел на кафедре Бугровецкой О.Г"".


Хорошая школа. Ольга Григорьевна была моим научным руководителем при защите диссертации..


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (10 Фев 2013)

Да, я тоже ей очень благодарен. Благодаря ее помощи я понял, что существует огромное разнообразие подходов к лечению одних и тех же заболеваний опорнодвигательного аппарата. И не обязательно хрустеть позвоночником пациента в попытках помочь ему))


----------



## Волна (23 Фев 2013)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Нет,я не врач .Я массажист.Помимо классики,применяю Соединительно тканный массаж. Владея  его техникой,можно решить многие проблемы со здоровьем.Советчик я слабый,но у меня достойный учитель.Хотелось бы на вашем форуме общаться с теми,кто тоже занимается подобным. 
Спасибо за Ваше внимание.


----------



## vbl15 (11 Мар 2013)

*Лебедев Валерий Борисович, Военно-медицинская академия 1998г.*
Клиническая ординатура по специальности «Травматология и ортопедия» на кафедре Военной травматологии и ортопедии *Военно-медицинской академии* 2005г. В течении 7 лет старший ординатор травматологического отделения хирургии позвоночника ГВКГ им. Н.Н. Бурденко
В настоящее время врач 2 нейрохирургического отделения РНМХЦ Пирогова.
Кандидат медицинских наук. Тема диссертации: «Применение крючковых систем коррекции и фиксации позвоночника при хирургическом лечении больных с неспецифическим спондилитом».
Врач высшей категории.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Мар 2013)

Рад приветствовать на форуме нового коллегу - выпускника ВМА!


----------



## Доктор Ярков (12 Мар 2013)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Добрый день ! Безусловно, я готов консультировать форумчан medhouse.ru по своей специальности неврология, нейрохирургия, вертебрология. Основное направление деятельности Клиники "ПОЗВОНОЧНИК-ЦЕНТР", которую я возглавляю, это консервативное (безоперационное) лечение межпозвоночных грыж.
...
Мои данные: Ярков Юрий Валентинович, невролог, нейрохирург-вертебролог, директор Клиники "ПОЗВОНОЧНИК-ЦЕНТР", г.Тюмень.


----------



## vbl15 (12 Мар 2013)

Спасибо! тоже очень рад.


Владимир В. написал(а):


> Рад приветствовать на форуме нового коллегу - выпускника ВМА!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Спасибо! тоже очень рад.


Сократили или по по желанию ушли из Армии?


----------



## vbl15 (13 Мар 2013)

Специализированное отделение сделали гражданским, а я сейчас в стадии увольнения


----------



## vertebrolog (13 Мар 2013)

Доктор Ярков написал(а):


> Добрый день ! Безусловно, я готов консультировать форумчан medhouse.ru по своей специальности неврология, нейрохирургия, вертебрология. Основное направление деятельности Клиники "ПОЗВОНОЧНИК-ЦЕНТР", которую я возглавляю, это консервативное (безоперационное) лечение межпозвоночных грыж.  Мои данные: Ярков Юрий Валентинович, невролог, нейрохирург-вертебролог, директор Клиники "ПОЗВОНОЧНИК-ЦЕНТР", г.Тюмень.


Рад приветствовать коллегу единомышленника!


----------



## Kasandra (15 Мар 2013)

Складывается странное ощущение, что нейрохирургов не очень жалуют на форуме, извините.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Мар 2013)

это не так, просто очень часто на одну и туже ситуацию у хирурга и терапевта диаметрально противоположенные взгляды.


----------



## Kasandra (15 Мар 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня ко всем хирургам вопрос.?


Я просто испугалась , что оставшихся нейрохирургов распугаете, извините!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2013)

Наоборот, хоть есть кому задать вопросы и получить ответы.


----------



## Kasandra (16 Мар 2013)

С ними нужно очень акуратно 

, вид редкий, пугливый , но гордый! 
Добавлено: Mar 16, 2013 3:48 AM


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наоборот, хоть есть кому задать вопросы и получить ответы.


Вот и хочется, что бы было кому задать!


----------



## Владимр (22 Апр 2013)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


 
 Добрый день меня зовут Эни-Олорунда Владимир Самуэлевич я Врач: Мануальный терапевт
 В 1999г я поступил в медицинское училище№17 по специальности фельдшер широкого профиля.
В 2002 году я поступил в медицинский университет им.Н.И. Пирогова паралельно работал в трех местах на скорой помощи,  мед братом процедурного кабинета и медбратом массажистом.  В 2009г после окончания универсиета поступил в ординатуру по специальности терапия  на базе ЦНИИГ. После окончания ординатуры в  2011г прошел  цикл первичной специализации по мануальной терапии ФУВ при кафедре неврологии и нейрохирургии лечебного факультета университета им.Н.И. Пирогова. С этого же года по настоящее время работаю во всероссийском Центре мануальной терапии (Сителя). У нас огромный поток больных со всей России за смену порой один врач принимает более 20 человек. И думаю что вполне могу  давать полноценную консультацию в свое свободное время.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2013)

Терапевт не может работать мануальным терапевтом.
в Центре знают, что у Вас первичка по терапии?
А про консультации, так и давайте. Люди ждут. А чтобы вас не путали с другими врачами поменяйте Влидимира на доктора Эни, например.


----------



## Владимр (24 Апр 2013)

Ваше личное мнение оставьте при себе, неврологию я прекрасно знаю, это является одним из атрибутов осмотра(неврологический статус) и этому я учился, это входит в курс первичной специализации и сдал экзамен на отлично лично  профессору А.Б. Сителю, часто к моему глубочайшему сожалению приходится   диагностировать упущения неврологов. Ваши знания устарели по поводу того кто может получить специальность мануалный терапевт и какая сейча система образования.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2013)

Ого, сразу в амбиции, тяжело Вам будет.
Я то как раз хотел обратного, но видать не получилось.
Вопрос не в том, кто и что знает, я например плохо знаю неврологию, а в том, что написано в ПРИКАЗЕ, к которому, кстати, имеет отношение Ваш и мой учитель.
Переспросите у него и не подставляйте учителей.
И скорее договаривайтесь о первичной специализации по неврологии, которую, кстати, надо пройти до специализации по мануальной терапии.

Если найдете иное указание и посвятите меня, буду только благодарен.
С уважением.
Доктор Ступин


----------



## Владимр (26 Апр 2013)

http://www.cmt-moscow.ru/school.html
Прочтите, это я думаю все вопросы сами собой отпадут. А амбиций у меня ни каких нет я только за правду. Удачи вам коллега.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2013)

Посмотрел, Вы правы. Удивлен (и приказу, и тому что пропустил эту строку).
Отстаю от жизни и завтра же оправляю своего терапевта на мануальную терапию.


----------



## Владимр (1 Май 2013)

Уже прошла неделя  после моего сообщения,а ответа администратора все нет. Будьте так любезны напишите хотябы ответ ???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2013)

А вы сделайте как мы, добавьте впереди слово врач или доктор, а потом оно само как-то разрешится.


----------



## Владимр (1 Май 2013)

Чет не выходит имя изменить может подскажите как ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2013)

О это к админу. 
Они, всегда рядом.


----------



## Владимр (1 Май 2013)

Благодарю за совет.


----------



## Доктор7895 (20 Май 2013)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принять решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Я сам могу другим давать статусы, еще не встречал врачей лучше себя. Если встречу такого, сделаю все, что бы превзойти его.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2013)

Ваше "биополе" точно выше всех, и никто не претендует на первенство.


----------



## klyuha (20 Май 2013)

Доктор7895 написал(а):


> еще не встречал врачей лучше себя.


   Скромность Вас погубит...


----------



## Доктор7895 (21 Май 2013)

Вы не допускаете того, что сказанное мною может соответствовать действительности?
Добавлено: May 20, 2013 8:51 PM


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ваше "биополе" точно выше всех, и никто не претендует на первенство.


Врач прежде всего должен быть хорошим психологом, в вашем случае заключение слова биополе в кавычки и намек на отсутствие претензий первенства дает оппоненту право предполагать, что его считают дураком. Трудно в данной ситуации быть уверенным в Вашей проницательности.
Добавлено: May 20, 2013 8:59 PM
Здравствуйте, Админ! 





Доктор7895 написал(а):


> Я сам могу другим давать статусы, еще не встречал врачей лучше себя. Если встречу такого, сделаю все, что бы превзойти его.


Клинику не представляю, образование высшее, врач от Бога ( в прямом смысле), если есть вопросы задавайте. Прежде всего постараюсь научить быть врачами. Если вам не интересно общение со мной, можете меня исключить из ваших рядов, но обрадован этим я не буду. ФИО пока дать не могу, я мало вас всех знаю.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Май 2013)

Очередной чудик объявился!


----------



## AIR (21 Май 2013)

> ФИО пока дать не могу, я мало вас всех знаю.


Да без проблем! Хватит и индекса. Тем более, что Вы не первый - уже был Айболит 66.....


> Если вам не интересно общение со мной


Совсем наоборот! Давно так интересно не было!


> Клинику не представляю, образование высшее


Это хорошо, что без клиники.. Надеюсь медицинское?


> врач от Бога ( в прямом смысле)


Ну вот оно, второе пришествие!.. Всё таки состоялось..


----------



## С.Е.Никитин (23 Май 2013)

*Я, **Никитин Сергей Евгеньевич*, родился в 1957 года в городе Москве в семье юристов.
В 1980 году окончил Московский медицинский стоматологический институт по специальности "Лечебное дело".
С 1980 по 1982 год проходил клиническую ординатуру по специальности "Травматология и ортопедия" при Главном Управлении Здравоохранения г. Москвы на базе 59 городской клинической больницы.
В течении многих лет работал врачом-травматологом в 59 городской клинической больнице города Москвы. Из них около 10 лет преподавал на кафедре травматологии и ортопедии Московского медицинского стоматологического института. На протяжении последних 20 лет имеет высшую врачебную категорию.
С 2005 года работаю заведующим протезно-ортпедическим отделом Федерального государственного унитарного предприятия "ЦИТО" (ФГУП "ЦИТО" МЗ РФ).
Автор более 60 печатных работ, одной монографии, 9 патентов и многочисленных выступлений на тематических конференциях и конгрессах по вопросам лечения травматолого-ортопедических больных с применением современного метода ортезирования.
В 2012 году защитил диссертации на соискание ученой степени доктора медицинских наук по теме «*Ортезотерапия в системе лечения переломов костей конечностей и их последствий у взрослых**».* Имею большой опыт консервативного лечения пациентов при помощи ортезотерапии с различной патологией опорно-двигательной системы, в том числе и пациентов со сколиозом.
Имею свой сайт *www. senikitin.ru*  и готов к сотрудничеству с посетителями вашего сайта.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (24 Май 2013)

Доктор7895 написал(а):


> Клинику не представляю, образование высшее, врач от Бога ( в прямом смысле), если есть вопросы задавайте. Прежде всего постараюсь научить быть врачами. Если вам не интересно общение со мной, можете меня исключить из ваших рядов, но обрадован этим я не буду. ФИО пока дать не могу, я мало вас всех знаю.


Ой, научите пожалуйста. Можно и без фамилии. И так понятно, что врачу от Бога лучше быть инкогнито, а то отбоя не будет.
Можно вопросы задавать? На какие темы?


----------



## AIR (26 Май 2013)

"""Можно вопросы задавать? На какие темы?""". ---- Низзя! Я задал и меня сразу стёрли..


----------



## klyuha (26 Май 2013)

AIR написал(а):


> Низзя! Я задал и меня сразу стёрли..


Хоть полегче стало - не меня одну стёрли.


----------



## Ольга . (26 Май 2013)

AIR написал(а):


> Я задал и меня сразу стёрли


Ну, если честно, то не сразу, а ближе к ночи... 


klyuha написал(а):


> Хоть полегче стало - не меня одну стёрли


И не одного-двух, а десятка полтора - после того как пошли требования "доказать свою состоятельность", обещания построить клинику, назначение встреч на Канатчиковой Даче... и т.д., и т.п.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Июн 2013)

Овчаренко Леонид Михайлович, врач-физиотерапевт, курортолог, мануальный терапевт, врач ЛФК. Окончил с отличием СГМИ в 1992 году, клиническа ординатура по физиотерапии-курортологии 1992 - 94, ассистент кафедры физиотерапии СГМИ 94-97, заведующий отделением физиотерапии 1997 - 2004, первичная специализация по мануальной терапии в рамках клинической ординатуры, повышения квалификации 2000 и последующие годы, 2004-2007 врач-физиотерапевт Центра ЛФК, 2007 - 2013 - заместитель главного врача физиополиклиники, ассистент кафедры ЛФК. В настоящее время ИП.


----------



## Lari (7 Июн 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Овчаренко Леонид Михайлович, врач-физиотерапевт, курортолог, мануальный терапевт, врач ЛФК. Окончил с отличием СГМИ в 1992 году, клиническа ординатура по физиотерапии-курортологии 1992 - 94, ассистент кафедры физиотерапии СГМИ 94-97, заведующий отделением физиотерапии 1997 - 2004, первичная специализация по мануальной терапии в рамках клинической ординатуры, повышения квалификации 2000 и последующие годы, 2004-2007 врач-физиотерапевт Центра ЛФК, 2007 - 2013 - заместитель главного врача физиополиклиники, ассистент кафедры ЛФК. В настоящее время ИП.


 ОДОБРЯЕМ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Овчаренко Леонид Михайлович, врач-физиотерапевт, курортолог, мануальный терапевт, врач ЛФК. Окончил с отличием СГМИ в 1992 году, клиническа ординатура по физиотерапии-курортологии 1992 - 94, ассистент кафедры физиотерапии СГМИ 94-97, заведующий отделением физиотерапии 1997 - 2004, первичная специализация по мануальной терапии в рамках клинической ординатуры, повышения квалификации 2000 и последующие годы, 2004-2007 врач-физиотерапевт Центра ЛФК, 2007 - 2013 - заместитель главного врача физиополиклиники, ассистент кафедры ЛФК. В настоящее время ИП.


Леонид Михайлович. Если в Москву по делам или на отдых, то ко мне, в гости, да и пожить можно.
Поговорим, вечерами.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин! Тронут вашим предложением. Возможно и заскочу, как раз собираюсь на учебу по Exilis на пару дней. Мой контактный телефон: 8-918-777-38-55


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2013)

Принято. Обещано. Выполнено будет. 8903 7991188


----------



## dr.dreval (10 Июл 2013)

Администрация форума, модераторы, коллеги, добрый день!
Врач- нейрохирург. Древаль Максим Дмитриевич, выпускник Военно-медицинской Академии, 2 факультета, год окончания 2009, интернатура по общей хирургии на базе нейрохирургического отделения 26 ГКБ г. Санкт- Петербурга, ординатура по нейрохирургии в РМАПО 2012 г. в настоящее время аспирант кафедры нейрохирургии РМАПО, научная тема: Хирургическое лечение дегенеративной шейной миелопатии.
Совместительская работа: консультативно- диагностическая нейрохирургическая бригада на базе ГКБ им. С.П. Боткина.
Основное место работы: Научный центр неврологии РАМН, отделение нейрохирургии под руководством профессора Гущи А.О., врач отделения.
Приоритетные направления: определение показаний, хиругическое и консервативное лечение дегенеративных поражений позвоночника
- эндоскопическое и микрохиругическое удаление грыж межпозвонковых дисков поясничного и грудного отделов позвоночника (EasyGo, tipps)
- все виды декомпрессивно- стабилизирующих операций при стенозах и спондилолистезах, включая транскутанную инструментализацию
- кифо- и вертебропластика при различной патологии
- лечение протяженной дегенеративной миелопатии методом ламинопластики и корпорэктомии
- активное внедрение методики текалоскопии
В особых случаях (онкологические поражения спинного мозга, корешков, тел позвонков, травма и ее последствия), возможно подключение более опытных товарищей. Основное место работы располагает квотируемыми койками (постановка конструкций, малоинвазивные методики лечения и тд. *бесплатны для граждан РФ*).
Знакомство с форумом довольно длительное, благодаря врачам- форума получил много дополнительной и впервые услышанной информации. Преследуя практический и научный интересы хотел бы быть участником врачебного форума. 

Спасибо, с уважением М. Древаль.


----------



## Титарчук А.Б. (11 Июл 2013)

Замечательно! А Руслан Древаль Вам не родственник? С уважением!


----------



## dr.dreval (11 Июл 2013)

Спасибо за поддержку!!! Руслана Древаль в числе родственников нет).
С уважением ко всем коллегам М. Древаль.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Июл 2013)

Рад приветствовать среди врачей форума выпускника ВМедА!


----------



## dr.dreval (11 Июл 2013)

Спасибо, взаимно! В 2004 году начальство сказало: "Наши везде, держитесь вместе и помогайте друг другу!"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2013)

Сказало, и подписало приказ о сокращении.
Знакомо.


----------



## dr.dreval (11 Июл 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сказало, и подписало приказ о сокращении.
> Знакомо.


 
Коротко и абсолютно точно.


----------



## baricaid (23 Июл 2013)

карлов дмитрий игоревич врач травматолог-ортопед ДГБ г. Нижний Тагил свердловская область, консультант по применению эндопротеза Barricaid на территории уральского, приволжского и южных округов.


----------



## Ms.Valerevna (3 Окт 2013)

врач невролог. образование высшее, интернатура, аспирантура, Макашова Зоя Викторовна, ИП "Апитерапия доктора Макашовой"


----------



## DimmiD (24 Ноя 2013)

Коллеги, добрый вечер!
Гусев Дмитрий Андреевич. Врач травматолог-ортопед. Окончил в 2010 году Уральскую Государственную Медицинскую Академию. Ординатура по специальности Травматология-ортопедия 2010-2012 год. Ассистент кафедры Травматологии, ортопедии и хирургии катастроф с 2010-2013 год. В настоящее время врач травматолог-ортопед 23 ЦГКБ г. Екатеринбург отделение множественной и сочетанной травмы. Зав отделением к.м.н. Штадлер Д.И.


----------



## Антон Алексеев (24 Янв 2014)

Врач невролог, мануальный терапевт, кинезиолог. Директор Центра Кинезиологии в Чебоксарах
Основное направление - Лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов.
Методы лечения:
Прикладная Кинезиология,
Мануальная терапия,
Массаж,
Остеопатия


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (24 Янв 2014)

Admin написал(а):


> А Вы врач?


Да, врач.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (27 Янв 2014)

Антон Алексеев написал(а):


> Врач невролог, мануальный терапевт, кинезиолог. Директор Центра Кинезиологии в Чебоксарах
> Основное направление - Лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов.
> Методы лечения:
> Прикладная Кинезиология,
> ...


Что такое остеопатия?


----------



## MD Alex (23 Фев 2014)

Я врач ортопед-травматолог, мануальный терапевт (сертифицированные специальности) со специализациями по курортологии и физиотерапии и ревматологии. Общий стаж по специальностям - с 1986 года т.е. более 25 лет.


----------



## La murr (23 Фев 2014)

MD Alex написал(а):


> Я врач ортопед-травматолог, мануальный терапевт (сертифицированные специальности) со специализациями по курортологии и физиотерапии и ревматологии. Общий стаж по специальностям - с 1986 года т.е. более 25 лет.


Будьте добры, скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы работаете? 
Администрация рассмотрит Вашу кандидатуру на статус врача-консультанта.


----------



## MD Alex (23 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Будьте добры, скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы работаете?
> Администрация рассмотрит Вашу кандидатуру на статус врача-консультанта.


Москва и область. Сейчас работаю в одном из ведомственных ЛПУ заведующим отделением травматологии и ортопедии (40 коек).


----------



## Александр Ильич (12 Мар 2014)

Шишанов Александр Ильич, врач-невролог, мануальный терапевт
Закончил Ярославскую Медакадемию в 2008 году. 
Работаю в ОГБУЗ Окружная больница Костромского округа №1 и частных клиниках г. Ярославля
Область профессиональных интересов - головная боль.


----------



## La murr (12 Мар 2014)

*Александр Ильич*, спасибо за предоставленную информацию о себе. 
Администрация рассмотрит Вашу кандидатуру на статус врача-консультанта и примет решение.


----------



## Др_Гутман (6 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте. Я - врач-мануалист и реабилитолог. Представляю клинику "Тийе Бари" в Израиле. Стаж работы врачом - 31 год. Могу быть полезен в разделах "болезни позвоночника", "болезни суставов", "болезни сосудов конечностей", "реабилитация ОДА" и некоторых других.
С уважением, др. М.Гутман.


----------



## Воротников Евгений (15 Июл 2014)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принято решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"



Здравствуйте!
Воротников Евгений Сергеевич.
Окончил ВМедА 2003 год - хирургия,
Ординатура по травматологии - ортопедии 2005-2007 год.
Переподготовка по мануальной терапии в 2011 году.
Основная работа - поликлиника петербургского метрополитена, где я тружусь в качестве ортопеда травматолога и мануального терапевта.
Готов потратить некоторое время в день для консультаций посетителей данного форума


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2014)

Так с консультаций и начните.
В подписи введите слово врач.

В полку военных прибыло!


----------



## La murr (22 Июл 2014)

Уважаемый  *Воротников Евгений*, Вам присвоен статус_ Врач._
Поздравляю Вас! 
От лица администрации хочу заметить, что мы надеемся на долгосрочное и плодотворное сотрудничество с Вами. Пациенты форума будут рады задать Вам интересующие их вопросы.
Добро пожаловать на Мedhouse!


----------



## natali valdes (3 Сен 2014)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья Владимировна, Живу и работаю в г. Новосибирске в частной клинике. Моя основная специальность неврология, но более 20 лет занимаюсь преимущественно безоперационными методами лечения дорсопатий и межпозвонковых грыж. Являюсь автором запатентованной методики по безоперационному лечению межпозвонковых грыж. Возглавляю нашу клинику.


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2014)

*natali valdes*, Наталья Владимировна, здравствуйте!
Спасибо за предоставленную информацию о себе. 
Администрация рассмотрит Вашу кандидатуру на статус врача-консультанта и примет решение.


----------



## doc (3 Сен 2014)

natali valdes написал(а):


> Моя основная специальность неврология, но более 20 лет занимаюсь преимущественно безоперационными методами лечения дорсопатий и межпозвонковых грыж. Являюсь автором запатентованной методики по безоперационному лечению межпозвонковых грыж.


А в чём сущность Вашей методики? И какие методы лечения применяете в повседневной работе?


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2014)

Хочу обратить внимание Натальи Владимировны на то, что у неё теперь, как у члена команды врачей, есть доступ в Ординаторскую. В данном разделе Вы можете общаться с коллегами, советоваться по рабочим моментам и делиться профессиональными методиками.
Ну, а форумчане заинтересованы в получении консультативной помощи о методах безоперационного лечения МПГ.
Добро пожаловать на Мedhouse!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Сен 2014)

natali valdes написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья Владимировна, Живу и работаю в г. Новосибирске в частной клинике. Моя основная специальность неврология, но более 20 лет занимаюсь преимущественно безоперационными методами лечения дорсопатий и межпозвонковых грыж. Являюсь автором запатентованной методики по безоперационному лечению межпозвонковых грыж. Возглавляю нашу клинику.


Два вопроса:
1) Почему Вы живете в частной клинике?
2) Номер патента представьте, пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (11 Сен 2014)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> ...Почему Вы живете в частной клинике?...


Это, скорее всего, оговорка, сделанная Натальей Владимировной.
Я нашла информацию о данном докторе, и о клинике, которую она возглавляет.
Видимо, делиться авторскими методами в планы Натальи Владимировны не входит...


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (15 Сен 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Это, скорее всего, оговорка, сделанная Натальей Владимировной.
> Я нашла информацию о данном докторе, и о клинике, которую она возглавляет.
> Видимо, делиться авторскими методами в планы Натальи Владимировны не входит...


зная ценность слова "патент" я всегда очень насторожен к подобным заявлениям. Могу и сам найти, между прочим


----------



## La murr (16 Сен 2014)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> зная ценность слова "патент" я всегда очень насторожен к подобным заявлениям. Могу и сам найти, между прочим


Евгений Аркадьевич, на страницах сайта этой клиники я не нашла ни слова о запатентованной методике безоперационного лечения МПГ, увы...


----------



## medik (10 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте, не знаю на сколько я по-теме пишу, но так как приглашаются в теме и массажисты решила подать заявку.
Николенко Валентина.Практикующий  массажист.Образование среднее медицинское медсестра по массажу. Практикую на Украине в Днепропетровске.Массаж глубоких мышц, ПИР, Миопластический массаж лица, Коррекция фигуры.Спа-процедуры по лицу и телу. Интересно развиваться, осваивать новые инновационные методики из мира массажа, заниматься духовными практиками. Периодически выступаю консультантом в киевском издании "Ваш доктор". Участвую в Чемпионатах по массажу.


----------



## La murr (10 Янв 2015)

*medik*, Валентина, здравствуйте!
Если у Вас есть возможность и желание консультировать пациентов форума, администрация рассмотрит Вашу кандидатуру и сообщит Вам о принятом решении. 
Вы можете уже сейчас отвечать на вопросы пользователей, создавать темы.


----------



## medik (10 Янв 2015)

ок) Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Янв 2015)

Врач - это врач, но не медсестра или фельдшер. Медсестра имеет право только выполнять назначения врача. Отсутствие клинического мышления не позволяет ей заниматься самостоятельным лечением больных.


----------



## medik (11 Янв 2015)

Согласна, но есть исключения. Я практикую самостоятельно  и достаточно успешно. Моих знаний достаточно для  работы  с глубокими тканями. Касательно клинического мышления, я бы поспорила) Никогда не понимала как вообще может работать массажист полагаясь только на назначения врача, не понимая  с какой патологической структурой он  работает и на что пытается влиять и вообще зачем. Никогда не работала в поликлиниках и полагалась всегда на свои знания, интуицию и опыт. Да образования не всегда хватает, но есть авторские курсы, форумы, книги и четкое понимание с кем я могу работать, а кого сразу отправить к врачу. Клятву Гиппократа давали и врачи и мед.сестры и это главный принцип моей работы, поэтому в работе более осторожна чем некоторые  самоуверенные врачи.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Янв 2015)

medik написал(а):


> Клятву Гиппократа давали и врачи и мед.сестры и это главный принцип моей работы,


что серьёзно *клялись*????
клялись  "...Аполлоном, врачом Асклепием, Гигиеей и Панацеей, всеми богами и богинями..."?))))))))))))))


----------



## линуксоид (11 Янв 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что серьёзно *клялись*????
> клялись  "...Аполлоном, врачом Асклепием, Гигиеей и Панацеей, всеми богами и богинями..."?))))))))))))))


))))))))))))))))))
Друзья ,наш новый коллега не в курсе нашего юмора.
medik .Лично я считаю что любой совет  будет полезен если он помогает .Тем более опыт.Так что помогайте больным там где можете помочь. С началом Вас)))).
Пы Сы .В моей жизни попадалось мед сестер  немало таких ,которые соображали получше некоторых докторов.Тем более что среднее медицинское образование ,это МЕДИЦИНСКОЕ ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ  ,а поэтому УЖЕ имеете право в МЕДИЦИНСКИХ вопросах оказывать помощь .Милости просим ,как говорится ,хоть и не мне безусловно это решать.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Врач - это врач, но не медсестра или фельдшер. Медсестра имеет право только выполнять назначения врача. Отсутствие клинического мышления не позволяет ей заниматься самостоятельным лечением больных.


Доктор, наш коллега будет давать советы в пределах своей компетенции.Как каждый из нас.Если Вы заметили ,я ,например ,тоже не раздаю советы там где есть узкий специалист или профильный .


----------



## medik (11 Янв 2015)

Спасибо, юмор я поняла)) Вы написали этот пост  и подвели меня к мысли, что  кроме консультаций (конечно же в рамках моей компетенции) я могу и сама  поучится. Просмотрев этот форум еще раз  поняла что есть чему.

Извините не знаю куда точно написать, но меня "наградили", почетным званием -  Врач  в профиле, это не так, поэтому если можно заменить на массажист.


----------



## линуксоид (11 Янв 2015)

medik написал(а):


> Извините не знаю куда точно написать, но меня "наградили", почетным званием -  Врач  в профиле, это не так, поэтому если можно заменить на массажист.


Не стоит менять имхо.Сам факт того что Вы адекватно воспринимаете объем своих знаний УЖЕ  достоин уваженияи говорит что знания у Вас есть тк Вы их определяете .И еще .Врач ,на этом форуме ,скорее это специалист по тому или иному вопросу.То есть это человек с медицинским образованием ,который может дать ответ в границах своих знаний.Вы вполне подходите под это описание (как и все мы) тк Вы медик со специальным образованием и специалист в своем деле.Поэтому ,смело советуйте в пределах своих знаний ,причем по праву.Там где Ваш совет будет спорным -- Вас поправят ,где нет --- скажут спасибо и согласятся)))))))Дерзайте)))))Удачи.
Пы Сы Поймите ,Ваши знания будут полезны нам ,наши -- Вам .Для для этого подобные форумы и создаются)).


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2015)

*medik*, Валентина, поздравляю Вас со вступлением в команду врачей!
Я согласна с мнением уважаемого Андрея Алексеевича, которое изложено выше, но, как человек, ведущий пациентов форума по его просторам, как говорится, от порога, замечу, что определение сферы деятельности специалиста немаловажно. Это позволит пользователям обращаться к Валентине именно по вопросам, касающимся её профессиональной деятельности.
Находиться в команде врачей и специалистов Мedhouse почётно и ответственно.
*medik*, Валентина, делитесь своими знаниями, и удачи Вам!
Если будет нужна помощь - я всегда к Вашим услугам.

С уважением - Светлана.


----------



## medik (11 Янв 2015)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Не стоит менять имхо.Сам факт того что Вы адекватно воспринимаете объем своих знаний УЖЕ  достоин уваженияи говорит что знания у Вас есть тк Вы их определяете .И еще .Врач ,на этом форуме ,скорее это специалист по тому или иному вопросу.То есть это человек с медицинским образованием ,который может дать ответ в границах своих знаний.Вы вполне подходите под это описание (как и все мы) тк Вы медик со специальным образованием и специалист в своем деле.Поэтому ,смело советуйте в пределах своих знаний ,причем по праву.Там где Ваш совет будет спорным -- Вас поправят ,где нет --- скажут спасибо и согласятся)))))))Дерзайте)))))Удачи.
> Пы Сы Поймите ,Ваши знания будут полезны нам ,наши -- Вам .Для для этого подобные форумы и создаются)).


Большое спасибо за поддержку.


La murr написал(а):


> *medik*, Валентина, поздравляю Вас со вступлением в команду врачей!
> Я согласна с мнением уважаемого Андрея Алексеевича, которое изложено выше, но, как человек, ведущий пациентов форума по его просторам, как говорится, от порога, замечу, что определение сферы деятельности специалиста немаловажно. Это позволит пользователям обращаться к Валентине именно по вопросам, касающимся её профессиональной деятельности.
> Находиться в команде врачей и специалистов Мedhouse почётно и ответственно.
> *medik*, Валентина, делитесь своими знаниями, и удачи Вам!
> ...


Большое спасибо, постараюсь оправдать оказанное мне  доверие))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Янв 2015)

Клиническое мышление у врача формируется во время обучения в медицинском ВУЗе. Самостоятельно или в медицинском училище научиться ему просто невозможно! С таким же успехом можно сделать консультантами форума костоправов, "мануалов", "академиков академии мануалогии", целителей и шаманов.
Но тогда уже это будет совершенно другой форум..


----------



## линуксоид (11 Янв 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Клиническое мышление у врача формируется во время обучения в медицинском ВУЗе. Самостоятельно или в медицинском училище научиться ему просто невозможно! С таким же успехом можно сделать консультантами форума костоправов, "мануалов", "академиков академии мануалогии", целителей и шаманов.
> Но тогда уже это будет совершенно другой форум..


))))) Эх доктор.Гипократ в ВУЗе не учился ,но знал столько видов пульса ,что современные врачи удивляются.И еще . medik  имеет средне-специальное медицинское образование.Вот и пусть отвечает в пределах своей компетенции -- имеет 100% право  имхо


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2015)

Владимир Иванович, наша специалист-новичок и не претендует на лавры врача.
С огромным уважением отношусь к докторам, консультирующих пациентов форума годами! 
Понимаю, что здесь не может быть случайных людей - всем, кто хочет помогать форумчанам в силу своей компетентности, оказывается доверие, а судят уже по результату.
У каждого есть шанс - с чего-то нужно начинать.


----------



## sibirjk (11 Янв 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Клиническое мышление у врача формируется во время обучения в медицинском ВУЗе. Самостоятельно или в медицинском училище научиться ему просто невозможно! С таким же успехом можно сделать консультантами форума костоправов, "мануалов", "академиков академии мануалогии", целителей и шаманов.
> Но тогда уже это будет совершенно другой форум..



Сколько их непутевых врачей у которых ничего не сформировалось. Многие из присутствующих на этом форуме на своей шкуре испытали.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2015)

sibirjk написал(а):


> Сколько их непутевых врачей у которых ничего не сформировалось. Многие из присутствующих на этом форуме на своей шкуре испытали.


Я сама являюсь пациентом форума. Те, у кого, как Вы выразились, "ничего не сформировалось", лично для меня - по месту жительства. Именно здесь, на форуме -  высокий профессионализм и адекватная помощь. 
Ещё раз выражу свою благодарность тем, кто не оставляет пациентов один на один с болезнью.


----------



## sibirjk (11 Янв 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Я сама являюсь пациентом форума. Те, у кого, как Вы выразились, "ничего не сформировалось", лично для меня - по месту жительства. Именно здесь, на форуме -  высокий профессионализм и адекватная помощь.
> Ещё раз выражу свою благодарность тем, кто не оставляет пациентов один на один с болезнью.



Да я и о том же - о местных врачах на местах.

Хотя я их ни в коем случае не осуждаю. Есть знакомый детский невролог - вместо 20 положенных ребятишек за день принимает около 40 и не потому что заработать хочет, а потому что люди валят толпой. Приходит домой без рук и ног. Обычная детская поликлиника.


----------



## medik (11 Янв 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Клиническое мышление у врача формируется во время обучения в медицинском ВУЗе. Самостоятельно или в медицинском училище научиться ему просто невозможно! С таким же успехом можно сделать консультантами форума костоправов, "мануалов", "академиков академии мануалогии", целителей и шаманов.
> Но тогда уже это будет совершенно другой форум..


Самостоятельно никто и не научится, у каждого профессионала  за спиной стоит наставник, который учит правильно мыслить, уделять внимание деталям  видеть и чувствовать то на что другие даже внимания не обратят. Мне повезло и он у меня был. Курсы массажа заканчивала в мед.училище уже после 3 лет работы в реанимации, это тоже дало свое понимание и опыт. После обучения еще 2 года в перерыве между своей практикой, стояла у стола очень знающего наставника и мучила его вопросами. Поэтому все относительно... Но даже это не главное, главное любить профессию , людей и иметь огромное желание помочь вопреки поставленным диагнозам. Все ИМХО.


----------



## Кирилл Сысоев (10 Мар 2015)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Сысоев Кирилл Владимирович, я врач-нейрохирург, научный сотрудник отделения нейрохирургии детского возраста Российского нейрохирургического института им. проф. А.Л. Поленова (Санкт-Петербург). Тема научной работы - пороки развития позвоночника и спинного мозга у детей, рад быть полезным на форуме!


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (8 Апр 2015)

Добрый день. Меня зовут Евгений Борисович. Врач вертебролог, невролог, мануальный терапевт. Главный врач сети специализированных клиник по лечению позвоночника и суставов. Огромный опыт ведения самых разных пациентов с болевым синдромом вертеброгенного генеза. Несколько лет работал в специализированном вертеброневрологическом отделении г.Екатеринбурга. Читаю лекции для врачей в мед.учреждениях Свердловской области по немедикаментозным методам лечения позвоночника. Провожу мастер-классы для врачей. Рад принести пользу на данном форуме.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (6 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте. 
Халанский Николай Николаевич.
Невролог-мануальный терапевт. Основное направление мануальная терапия, УВТ, тракционное вытяжение. г.Калининград МЦ "Эталон".


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (30 Авг 2015)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.
> Халанский Николай Николаевич.
> Невролог-мануальный терапевт. Основное направление мануальная терапия, УВТ, тракционное вытяжение. г.Калининград МЦ "Эталон".


Тракция - это и есть вытяжение


----------



## Хасан Мершед (8 Сен 2015)

*Мершед Хасан Имадович*
врач-нейрохирург
Образование и профессиональная переподготовка
В 2001 г. окончил лечебный факультет Московской Медицинской Академии им. И.М. Сеченова по специальности «Лечебное дело».
В 2003 г. прошел клиническую ординатуру на кафедре нейрохирургии Российской медицинской академии последипломного образования, проходя обучение на базах НИИ Нейрохирургии им. Н.Н. Бурденко, ГКБ им. С.П. Боткина.
В 2005 г. прошел курс тематического усовершенствования на кафедре травматологии, ортопедии и хирургии катастроф Московской Медицинской Академии им. И.М. Сеченова по теме «Заболевания и повреждения позвоночника».
В 2010 г. прошел курс обучения по эксплуатации рентгеновских аппаратов и проведения рентгенологических исследований в центре обучения и профессиональной подготовки «Союзмедсервис» Академии медико-технологических наук Российской Федерации.
В 2009, 2011 и 2013 г. проходил курсы повышения квалификации по специальности «Нейрохирургя» на кафедре нейрохирургии Российской медицинской академии последипломного образования .
Опыт работы
2002 — 2003 гг. - Городская клиническая больница №68, специализированной нейрохирургической бригаде на Станции скорой и неотложной медицинской помощи им. А.С. Пучкова, врач-нейрохирург по оказанию экстренной нейрохирургической помощи.
2003 — 2013 гг. - Городской клинической больницы №19, г. Москва, Отделение спинномозговой нейрохирургии, врач-нейрохирург.
2013 - н.в. - Нейрохирург Центра спинальной нейрохирургии многопрофильного медицинского холдинга “СМ-КЛИНИКА”
Специализация и профессиональные навыки

Дегенеративные заболевания позвоночника и межпозвонковых дисков
Грыжи межпозвонковых дисков на шейном, грудном и поясничном отделах позвоночника
Дегенеративные сужения позвоночного канала, смещения позвонков (спондилолистезы)
Опухоли позвоночника, метастатическое поражение позвонков
Опухоли спинного мозга и нервных корешков
Воспалительные поражения позвоночника (спондилиты, спондилодисциты, эпидуриты)
Травматические поражения позвоночника и спинного мозга
Хирургические вмешательства при дегенеративной, травматической, воспалительной патологии, опухолевых поражениях позвоночника, опухолях спинного мозга и его оболочек.
Владею техникой передних и задних хирургических доступов на шейном, грудном и поясничном отделах позвоночника.
Владею техникой применения современных стабилизирующих систем позвоночника  с использованием как открытых, так и  малоинвазивных минимально травматичных методик хирургических вмешательств.
Профессиональное развитие и достижения
В 2007 г. принял участие в работе конференции «Хирургия позвоночника - полный спектр» в ЦИТО им. Н.Н. Приорова
В 2008 г. проходил обучающий курс в отделениях травматологии и ортопедии, спинальной хирургии, нейрохирургии в клиниках Чехии и Словакии.
В 2008 г. прослушал курс лекций и прошел практический курс по теме «Дегенеративные заболевания межпозвонковых дисков» компании Medtronic в Нидерландах в рамках программы EACCME.
В 2012 г. принимал участие в международном курсе обучения  «Spine Week» EACCME в Нидерландах.
В 2013 г. прослушал курс лекций и принял участие в мастер-классах в рамках образовательного цикла «Спинальная нейрохирургия» в ФГБУ «Федеральный центр нейрохирургии» г. Тюмень.
В 2013 г. прошел международный курс обучения EEMEA компании Stryker по лечению деформаций позвоночника в Турции


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2015)

*Хасан Мершед*, Хасан Имадович, поздравляю Вас с присвоением статуса врача на форуме Мedhouse!
Надеемся на долгосрочное сотрудничество.
Вы можете консультировать пациентов форума по вопросам, которые находятся в сфере Вашей профессиональной компетенции.


----------



## Андрей Петрович Тарасов (12 Сен 2015)

Врач-травматолог-ортопед, вертебролог. Главный врач "НувельКлиник".
Образование и профессиональная переподготовка
В 2007 г. окончил Военно-Медицинская Академия им. С.М. Кирова  по специальности «Лечебное дело». Диплом с отличием.
В 2008 г. прошел интернатуру в Военно-Медицинской Академии С.М. Кирова по специальности «Хирургия».
В 2013 г. прошел ординатуру при Российской медицинской академии последипломного образования по специальности «Травматология и ортопедия»
В 2014 г. прошел тематическое усовершенствование по теме «Лечение травм и заболеваний позвоночника» на базе Российской медицинской академии последипломного образования.

В 2011 г. прошел курс обучения по теме: «Применение препаратов ботулотоксина при миофасциальном болевом синдроме, спастической кривошее» с получением соответствующего сертификата.
В 2012 г. в г. Адана, Турция участвовал в обучающем курсе по теме: «Сколиоз. Традиционная хирургия и передовые технологии» в качестве слушателя.
В 2013 г. в Польше г. Варшава, в качестве преподавателя, провел обучающий цикл : «Минимально-инвазивные технологии в хирургии позвоночника» с проведением “кадавер” мастер класса. 
В 2014 г. в США, Лас-Вегас принимал активное участие в обучающем курсе по теме: «Использование современного спинального навигационного оборудования в хирургии позвоночника. Возможности интраоперационного мобильного КТ»
В 2014 г. в Германии, Фрайбург в качестве тренера принимал участие в обучающем курсе по использованию современного навигационного оборудования в хирургии позвоночника.
В 2014 г. в г. Москва, Измайлово на ежегодной научно-практической конференции ГВКГ им. Н.Н. Бурденко с международным участием по теме: «Организационно-клинические аспекты и перспективы развития травматологии и ортопедии в многопрофильном лечебном учреждении» проводил мастер класс по использованию современного навигационного оборудования.
действующий участник AO Spine Russian Federation


----------



## La murr (12 Сен 2015)

*Андрей Петрович*, администрация утвердила Вас в статусе врача форума Мedhouse.
Поздравляю Вас!
Пациенты форума будут благодарны Вам за консультативную помощь, а администрация надеется, что Ваше пребывание на форуме будет долгим и плодотворным.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Сен 2015)

Андрей Петрович Тарасов написал(а):


> Врач-травматолог-ортопед, вертебролог. Главный врач "НувельКлиник".
> Образование и профессиональная переподготовка
> В 2007 г. окончил Военно-Медицинская Академия им. С.М. Кирова  по специальности «Лечебное дело». Диплом с отличием.
> В 2008 г. прошел интернатуру в Военно-Медицинской Академии С.М. Кирова по специальности «Хирургия».
> ...


Прекрасная подготовка!
Можно уже организовывать клуб выпускников Военно-Медицинской Академии на форуме.


----------



## Доктор Андреев (22 Окт 2015)

Врач невролог, мануальный терапевт, по сути- вертебролог,  так как занимаюсь лечением ПНС. Стаж работы неврологом 10 лет, мануальным терапевтом- 8 лет  Основное направление- мануальная терапия, лечение болей в спине, коррекция нарушения осанки, лечение сколиоза и межпозвонковых грыж
В 1997 окончил Сибирский медицинский университет г. Томск по специальности врач-невролог, работаю в многопрофильной клинике города Красноярска.


----------



## La murr (22 Окт 2015)

*Доктор Андреев*, здравствуйте!
Вам присвоен статус врача форума Мedhouse, поздравляю!
Будем благодарны за консультативную помощь пациентам форума.
Интересного Вам общения!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (25 Окт 2015)

Доктор Андреев написал(а):


> Врач невролог, мануальный терапевт, по сути- вертебролог,  так как занимаюсь лечением ПНС. Стаж работы неврологом 10 лет, мануальным терапевтом- 8 лет  Основное направление- мануальная терапия, лечение болей в спине, коррекция нарушения осанки, лечение сколиоза и межпозвонковых грыж
> В 1997 окончил Сибирский медицинский университет г. Томск по специальности врач-невролог, работаю в многопрофильной клинике города Красноярска.


В моем понимании вертебролог - это хирург, оперирующий на позвоночнике.


----------



## Доктор Андреев (31 Окт 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> В моем понимании вертебролог - это хирург, оперирующий на позвоночнике.


Может быть все таки нейрохирург?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (30 Ноя 2015)

Никита Сергеевич Заборовский

2006-2012 
Высшее образование по специальности "Лечебное дело" 
Военно-медицинская академия имени С.М.Кирова, Санкт-Петербург

2012-2014
Ординатура
РосНИИ травматологии и ортопедии имени Р.Р.Вредена, Санкт-Петербург

2014-настоящее время
Аспирантура
РосНИИ травматологии и ортопедии имени Р.Р.Вредена, Санкт-Петербург

*Профессиональная карьера*
2014-настоящее время
Врач травматолог-ортопед, вертебролог
18 отделение РосНИИ травматологии и ортопедии имени Р.Р.Вредена, Санкт-Петербург

Резюме http://spine-18.blogspot.ru/2015/11/nikita-zaborovskii-orthopedic-spine.html


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2015)

*Никита Заборовский*, добро пожаловать на форум!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2015)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Никита Сергеевич Заборовский
> 
> 2006-2012
> Высшее образование по специальности "Лечебное дело"
> ...


В полку военных прибыло!


----------



## Никита Заборовский (30 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В полку военных прибыло!


Спасибо!


----------



## Городилов Владимир Захарович (3 Фев 2016)

Городилов Владимир Захарович, врач травматолог-ортопед,высшая категория.Эксперт территориального ФОМС (фонда обязательного медицинского страхования) по Новосибирской области,оперирующий хирург со стажем более 40 лет.Главный травматолог города Новосибирска с 2000-2010 гг.
Место работы Консультационно-реабилитационный центр "Медицина человеку" г.Новосибирск.
Консультации и консервативное лечение остеоартрозов,экспертизы и консультации предоперационных и послеоперационных ситуаций по травматологии и ортопедии.


----------



## La murr (4 Фев 2016)

Владимир Захарович, здравствуйте!
Добро пожаловать на форум!
Спасибо за предоставленную информацию о себе.
Администрация рассмотрит Вашу кандидатуру на присвоение статуса врача-консультанта форума и примет решение.


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2016)

*Владимир Захарович*, поздравляю Вас с присвоением статуса врача-консультанта форума Мedhouse!
Мы надеемся на долгосрочное и плодотворное сотрудничество с Вами. 
Пациенты форума будут рады задать Вам интересующие их вопросы.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (20 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Я Касаткин Денис Сергеевич.

Нейрохирург ФНКЦ ФМБА России.

ВОбразование: высшее медицинское: 2005-2011 гг. – РНИМУ им. Н.И. Пирогова, педиатрический факультет, Москва;
Интернатура по неврологии: 2011 – 2012 гг. – Российская детская клиническая больница, Москва;
Ординатура по нейрохирургии: 2012 – 2014 гг. – Кафедра нейрохирургии и нейрореанимации МГМСУ им. А.И. Евдокимова, НИИ СП им. Н.В. Склифосовского.
Аспирантура по нейрохирургии: 2014 – 2017 гг. – Кафедра нейрохирургии и нейрореанимации МГМСУ им. А.И. Евдокимова, НИИ СП им. Н.В. Склифосовского.

Проводится диссертационное исследование на тему: «Осложнения в хирургии шейного отдела позвоночника: диагностика, тактика лечения и профилактика».

Область профессионального интереса: хирургия позвоночника и спинного мозга.

Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2016)

Денис Сергеевич, здравствуйте!
Добро пожаловать на форум!
Администрация рассмотрит Вашу кандидатуру и сообщит о принятом решении.

Спасибо за предоставленную информацию о себе и желание консультировать пациентов форума Мedhouse.


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2016)

*Касаткин Денис*, поздравляю Вас с присвоением статуса врача-консультанта форума Мedhouse!
Удачных консультаций! 
Буду рада помочь, если в этом возникнет необходимость.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (21 Окт 2016)

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2016)

С приходом в команду.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (27 Янв 2017)

Ткачев Александр Михайлович, 1982 г.р. Окончил лечебный факультет Волгоградского государственного медицинского университета в 2005 году. Интернатура "Неврология и медицинская генетика" ВолГМУ на базе Волгоградской областной больницы №1 2008-2009.Обучение по специальности "Акупунктура - диагностика и лечение Китай, Пекин "China Beijing International Training Center"  2009. Стажировка "Акупунктура в лечение болевого синдрома", Китай, Пекин, CBIATC 2014.Стажировка "Акупунктура - теория и практика", Япония, Токио, 2016. Член международная ассоциация по изучению боли IASP. Врач-Невролог, МИБС Волгоград/Санкт-Петербург http://www.iasp-pain.org/index.aspx


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2017)

@АлександрТ, Александр Михайлович, здравствуйте!
Рады видеть Вас на нашем форуме! 
Спасибо за предоставленную информацию.
Поздравляю Вас с присвоением статуса врача-консультанта форума Мedhouse!


----------



## dr.poltorako (15 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Полторако Екатерина Николаевна, хочу стать консультантом на Вашем форуме.
Врач нейрохирург
Специализация: дегенеративные заболевания позвоночника, в частности грыжи межпозвонкового диска, стеноз позвоночного канала, спондилолистез, нестабильность поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Методы: микрохирургическое и эндоскопическое удаление грыж диска, ригидная и динамическая стабилизация.
В 2012г окончила Российский Государственный Медицинский Университет им. Н.И. Пирогова, г. Москва
В 2014г окончила ординатуру по специальности «нейрохирургия» на базе кафедры нейрохирургии РМАПО.
С 2014г работаю врачом нейрохирургом в отделении нейрохирургии ФГБНУ Научный центр неврологии, г.Москва, в рамках мультицентрового исследования веду научную работу по динамической стабилизации  (транспедикулярной фиксации с применением динамических балок из нитинола) на фоне дегенеративных заболеваний позвоночника.


----------



## La murr (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, Екатерина Николаевна, добро пожаловать на Medhouse!
Надеемся на длительное сотрудничество!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

Интересно, расскажите нам про это:
....транспедикулярной фиксации с применением динамических балок из нитинола.


----------



## dr.dreval (15 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, привет,милый друг! 
Присоединяйся!


----------



## dr.poltorako (15 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Интересно, расскажите нам про это:
> ....транспедикулярной фиксации с применением динамических балок из нитинола.


Спасибо! Здравствуйте!
Эту технологию мы применяем при многоуровневом дегенеративном поражении позвоночника с целью профилактики развития болезни смежного диска при уже имеющихся на них изменениях. То есть, мы проводим минимально-инвазивную декомпрессию клинически звучащих корешков на одном уровне и фиксируем этот сегмент (нестабильный по функциональным рентгенограммам и клинически) с установкой стержней из нитинола - сплава никеля и титана - металла с эффектом памяти формы. Механическое поведение сплавов на основе никеля и титана (нитинола) приближается к поведению скелетообразующих тканей организма. При температуре близкой или равной температуре человеческого тела эти сплавы проявляют сверхупругое поведение, когда значительные деформации при нагрузке устраняются при разгрузке. Такие сплавы обладают эффектом памяти формы, который заключается в том, что деформированный в охлажденном состоянии образец может сколь угодно долго сохранять новую форму, а при нагреве восстанавливает исходную форму – проявляет сверхупругое поведение. Использование таких свойств нитинола является перспективным при динамической стабилизации пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника по технологии nonfusion (без спондилодеза).


----------



## Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич (30 Ноя 2017)

Admin написал(а):


> Если Вы обладаете достаточным опытом, медицинским образованием и готовы потратить свое время для консультаций наших форумчан, предлагаем Вам оставить заявку в этой теме. Указывать: образование/специальность, настоящие ФИО, клинику, которую Вы представляете.
> 
> После изучения, возможно, будет принято решение о присвоении Вам статуса "Врач"


Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич

Врач невролог, мануальный терапевт, врач ЛФК и спортивной медицины, стаж работы 30 лет.

*Образование:*

В 1987 г. окончил Хабаровский государственный медицинский институт по специальности «Лечебное дело». В 1988 г. окончил интернатуру по специальности «Внутренние болезни», Дорожная клиническая больница, г. Хабаровск.

В 2000 г. профессиональная переподготовка в Дальневосточном государственном медицинском университете по программе «ЛФК и массаж».

В 2001 г. профессиональная переподготовка в Дальневосточном государственном медицинском университете по программе «Неврология».

В 2011 г. профессиональная переподготовка в Дальневосточном государственном медицинском университете по программе «Мануальная терапия».

В 2011 г. повышение квалификации по программе «Вопросы ЛФК и спортивной медицины», Дальневосточный государственный медицинский университет.

В 2011 г. повышение квалификации по программе «Заболевания периферической нервной системы», Дальневосточный государственный медицинский университет.

В 2014 г. курс «Ботулинотерапия в медицинской практике» в ГБОУ ВПО Дальневосточном государственном медицинском университете

В 2016 г. повышение квалификации по программе «Мануальная терапия», Российская медицинская академия последипломного образования.

В 2016 г. повышение квалификации по программе «Неврология», Российская медицинская академия последипломного образования.



*Опыт работы: *

1988 – 1993 гг. – Дорожная больница ст. Хабаровск-1, врач терапевт, г. Хабаровск.

1993 – 2000 гг. – Городская станция скорой помощи, врач выездной бригады,

2001 – 2011 гг. – МУЗ городская поликлиника, врач невролог, врач мануальный терапевт, ЛФК и спортивная медицина, г. Хабаровск.

С 2011 г. – Частный медицинский центр, врач невролог, врач мануальный терапевт, ЛФК и спортивная медицина, г. Москва.

*Специализация и профессиональные навыки:*


ведение амбулаторного неврологического приема


лечение головных болей (мигрени, головной боли напряжения, кластерной головной боли, посттравматической головной боли, сосудистой головной боли);


лечение и обследование при болях в спине, головокружении;


блокады триггерных точек по Тревелл;


паравертебральные блокады; 


криотерапия (методика охлаждения и растяжения по Тревелл); 


классическая мануальная терапия;


постизометрическая релаксация; 


лечебный массаж;


лечение позиционного головокружения по методу Мишеля Тупе; 


ботулинотерапия.


Место работы медицинский центр Магус, Москва, Краснопролетарская 9


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2017)

@Верхотуров Юрий Дмитриевич, добро пожаловать на Medhouse!


----------



## Балабин Максим Владимирович (25 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте, я Балабин Максим Владимирович, 1979 г.р., закончил СтГМУ в 2001 г., затем интернатуру по детской хирургии, в 2016 году - долгожданная первичка по Рефлексотерапии. Работаю рефлексотерапевтом в Краевом центре специализированной медицинской помощи.
Могу консультировать по вопросам, связанным с рефлексотерапией.


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2018)

@Балабин Максим Владимирович, добро пожаловать на Medhouse! 
Надеюсь, Ваши консультации будут полезны для участников нашего форума.


----------



## Балабин Максим Владимирович (26 Фев 2018)

@La murr, спасибо. Буду стараться вникать и отвечать понятно


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (19 Окт 2018)

Кристофф Иван Станиславович
врач-травматолог-ортопед

Закончил Ивановскую государственную медицинскую академию в 2002 году по специальности педиатрия. Интернатура по травматологии-ортопедии на базе ГВОВ. Клиническая ординатура по травматологии-ортопедии на базе ГВОВ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2018)

Dr.Kristoff написал(а):


> Кристофф Иван Станиславович
> врач-травматолог-ортопед
> 
> Закончил Ивановскую государственную медицинскую академию в 2002 году по специальности педиатрия. Интернатура по травматологии-ортопедии на базе ГВОВ. Клиническая ординатура по травматологии-ортопедии на базе ГВОВ.


----------



## La murr (19 Окт 2018)

@Dr.Kristoff, Иван Станиславович, добро пожаловать на Мedhouse!


----------



## Андрей Пикаев (19 Авг 2021)

Всем привет. Пикаев Андрей Николаевич, врач нейрохирург высшей категории, специализируюсь на спинальной хирургии. Работаю в городской клинической больнице. Ссылку оставить дали добро,  информации больше Тут. Принимайте в ряды)))


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2021)

@Андрей Пикаев, добро пожаловать в команду врачей форума, Андрей Николаевич!


----------



## FlyLady (20 Авг 2021)

Андрей Пикаев написал(а):


> Принимайте в ряды)))


Позволю себе от лица простых форумчан, тоже поприветствовать врача
@Андрей Пикаев,  Андрей Николаевич, мы  ОЧЕНЬ Вам рады! Мы вас ждали    
Будем надеяться, что Вы станете постоянным участником наших тем. У нас тоже интересно)))


----------



## Андрей Пикаев (20 Авг 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> ...мы  ОЧЕНЬ Вам рады! Мы вас ждали
> Будем надеяться, что Вы станете постоянным участником наших тем. У нас тоже интересно)))


Благодарю😊 буду стараться!


----------



## BartenevMaxim (8 Ноя 2021)

Бартенев Максим Дмитриевич, врач-нейрохирург, вертебролог, алголог. Представляю Клинику Семейная и Клиника Столица. 
2017 г. Первый Московский Медицинский университет им. И. М. Сеченова. врач-лечебник.  2019 год РМАПО Москва нейрохирургия. В настоящий момент пропагандирую малоинвазивные методы в хирургии позвоночника. Являюсь сотрудником центра боли в клинике Семейная. 
Буду рад помочь.


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2021)

@BartenevMaxim, Максим Дмитриевич, здравствуйте!
Добро пожаловать на форум!   
Будем благодарны за консультативную помощь пациентам нашего сайта.


----------



## BartenevMaxim (9 Ноя 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Будем благодарны за консультативную помощь пациентам нашего сайта.


Буду рад)


----------

